# Power PE Exam Results (PASSED!)



## Seephuz

This is my attempt to give back to the community that gave me so much help. Thank you to everyone that has logged on to post solutions (and also the questions) or helped others out, because I benefited greatly.

I didn't pay for any class - I couldn't bare writing the expense report.
I couldn't bring myself to read the MASSIVE texbook that my company bought me.
I also couldn't bring myself to read any of the ancient books on motors, transmission lines, etc written in the 1960s that people love pointing to. Who has time to read a 300 page book on motors?

BUT, when the day came and i was halfway thru the exam i had a sense of relief, because I was prepared.

Here was my formula: Practice problems ONLY and learn the qualitative as you go.

My references:

NCEES practice exam
Complex Imaginary 4 full exams
Wasim Asghar - Study Guide w/ 700 questions
Engineering Pro Guide Full Exam
Zach Stone: PE Practice Exam and Technical Study Guide
Engineering Pro Guide Final Exam
Zach Stone: AIT CBT Format Practice Exam
Engineering Pro Guide 6 Exam package
REPEAT 1-8
REPEAT again anything that you struggled with.

In total this was in the range of about 3500 problems over a five month period.
This doesn't include the free Youtube resources of Zach Stone, Complex Imaginary, etc.

The key to self guided studying is making sure you're learning as much as you can from every problem. You should understand every word in the question. You should understand every single step in the solution.

Easy as that!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Saraali

How can I get these materials, is it online?


----------

